# Henry's forum



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Picture below is day 2


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Picture below is day 3


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Picture below is day 4


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Aww, he is so lucky to have ended up w/ you! Very handsome boy!


----------



## Bluediamond (Oct 7, 2015)

You are so sweet for taking good care of this boy! I'm sooo happy he found someone to feed and care for him. Breaks my heart to think of him going hungry like he did before.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah it is sad, the previous owner lost everything so had to sell all her horses, and she thought he was going to a good home, and once she found out what he looked like she took him back... Luckily he was on 25 acres of green pasture but wasn't getting the proper grain but she tried her best and I don't blame her for anything that happened to him, she really does love her horses.

Below is a picture of him on August 19th, so obviously you an see the difference just from two months from being with the previous owner then going to the offsite lease... I'm hoping now that he is on a schedule it'll be a quick recovery!! He's quite handsome all bulked up. 

But he's quite a good boy. Very responsive and sweet. Just have to clean up the rain rot he's got.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

After his workout session today. Getting better and better everyday.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Well Henry's first tack up and ride around the yard went great!! Was going to just ground drive but he wanted NO part of it so I just got on... Even though he wasn't very happy about moving forward be flexed and whoad very nicely!!

He even stood there like a champ for me to walk away and take a picture without being tied!! This is a bigggg thing!! He follows me everywhere and won't stand still if I walk away!! I was SO proud haha

By the way sorry it's not the best picture of him and I got to give credit to a four year old with my phone ?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Hes very hansome. Looking forward to see how he improves.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Henry was a little upset with me today after doing his feet, it's been a while so he was fuzzing the whole time and hobbling on three legs because he wouldn't stand for any of it other than the cleaning, you can tell that's all he's had done in a while... So after takin his halter off and "abusing" him for 1.5 hours because he wouldn't stand still, these are the faces I got...


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Even followed me all the way to the gate to tell me off


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Today eating by the pond after our first bareback ride off the property!! Ps that's Jake our 100ish lb lab great dane.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

just a little update on Mr. Henry. he's doing great, though he isn't gaining as much weight as I'd think he would be with as much food as he's getting, he's still really ribby looking but isn't super skinny. So he got wormed yesterday and we are also trying to set up an appointment to get his teeth done since I'm having a feeling that's also why we are having a few issue i.e. no weight gain, trouble flexing at the poll, stopping without him holding his head up, and backing without chewing or throwing his head up(I have no contact with his face when I'm asking him to stop or back FYI just voice/seat cues) so this means until the dentist gets here riding in a bit is put on hold so back to the bosal!! But I have a positive note, he is putting muscle on like no tomorrow I see his butt getting more round and his top line filling out nicely I can't wait to see what he turns out to be as a finished horse!!

Also on another note, good news, finally got my husband motivated to actually make me a small arena/round pen!! He got a new "toy", i.e. a hunting jeep, so I told him I had a solution to him trying out the 4x4, if he wanted to tear up our woods he would have to do so in an area that I wanted to turn into an exercise area... HAHA PERFECT, so he shifted his jeep into 4x4 and started ripping donuts and tearing down trees so stage 1 is complete!! now we just have to wait for him to finish the rest lol

but here are some pictures of our ride around our loop. 2nd ride of the property all tacked up exploring the "off road" portion of it and came across some mud, well needless to say it was still super mucky, and Henry sank up past his fetlocks and trucked through it without an issue, I was sure I was going to get a mud facial since he hasn't been exposed to much, but he got us out of it and then looked at his feet and back at me like, "oh great now this means moms gonna give me ANOTHER bath!!" hes turning into be quite an expressive horse, I think that's making me fall in love with him even more!! :loveshower: I'm going to try to get my parents to get pictures of me riding him this weekend when they come to visit. 

P.S. we're still trying to get his rain rot under control so I know his coat is still srunggy looking but we're trying to get it better, started Vitamin A yesterday and he is still getting his daily baths... its just worse then I thought!! Plus it doesn't help that its still 80 degrees here and he already has his winter coat coming in... come on I don't think southern GA got the note it was November and it's fall time!!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he is spoiled rotten!! We enjoyed a nice day outside today


----------



## StormRider13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Handsome! I'm glad he is in a good home with you.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice bareback ride enjoying the fall weather


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

More fall ride photos, sorry will only let me upload one at a time ughhhh


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

And just to show how much of a sweetie he is, my friends kids wants to be the ones taking Henry for a stroll around our dirt road loop!! I think they like him a little... Those faces!!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Enjoying his little area. We were doing really good, nice weight a nice muscle ton, then something happened and he's had time off and has lost what muscle we gained back and now I'm trying to get a chiropractor out here to adjust him, oh gees why is southern Georgia a very unhorsie area. This stinks terribly!! Plus the weather here doesn't know what it wants to do... Rain and be 70 or rain and be 90 or just plain cold.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

I truly do like this guy ❤


----------

